# Mk4 Gti Interior Trim



## StevenPirre (Mar 3, 2009)

Im looking for a good trim kit for the GTI. Ive been finding mixed parts and many Stickers that go over the existing trim. Are there any good websites or sould i sand and paint old trim? Any experiences?


----------



## Dubbinjet1.8t (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: Mk4 Gti Interior Trim (StevenPirre)*

honestly buddy dont sand, dont paint, just take all your trim out and lay down some painters tape, then go to johanns fabrics (fabric store) get some sweet suede or so crazy bandana fabrice and then get some 3mm adhesive and put that **** on. just made my trim in my A4 red ultra suede, ****s so sexy and it only cost me $14 (price of fabric, adhesive and blue painters tape)


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: Mk4 Gti Interior Trim (Dubbinjet1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dubbinjet1.8t* »_honestly buddy dont sand, dont paint, just take all your trim out and lay down some painters tape, then go to johanns fabrics (fabric store) get some sweet suede or so crazy bandana fabrice and then get some 3mm adhesive and put that **** on. just made my trim in my A4 red ultra suede, ****s so sexy and it only cost me $14 (price of fabric, adhesive and blue painters tape)

3M spray adhesive is not the best for trim pieces. It is gonna get funky and release in 6 months-1 year. 
I use a landau top adhesive contact cement to do pillars. Just giving you a heads up. I use it on Vert tops, landau tops, and everything else. It has a superior hold on clean surfaces.
As far as painting or dying your pieces, just make sure they are prepped properly. Clean them with warm water and dish detergent. you can use a grey automotive scuff pad while cleaning the plastic parts. This will help to roughen the surface of the plastic so your paint or dye will stick. Wipe it down with some alcohol to remove any residue. If you feel they need more scuff then hit them with 600 or higher grit. Clean them again with soap and water followed by alcohol. Now you can prime and paint or start to dye your pieces.
Hope this helps... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dubbinjet1.8t (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: Mk4 Gti Interior Trim (KDI_CUSTOMS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KDI_CUSTOMS* »_
3M spray adhesive is not the best for trim pieces. It is gonna get funky and release in 6 months-1 year. 
I use a landau top adhesive contact cement to do pillars. Just giving you a heads up. I use it on Vert tops, landau tops, and everything else. It has a superior hold on clean surfaces.
As far as painting or dying your pieces, just make sure they are prepped properly. Clean them with warm water and dish detergent. you can use a grey automotive scuff pad while cleaning the plastic parts. This will help to roughen the surface of the plastic so your paint or dye will stick. Wipe it down with some alcohol to remove any residue. If you feel they need more scuff then hit them with 600 or higher grit. Clean them again with soap and water followed by alcohol. Now you can prime and paint or start to dye your pieces.
Hope this helps... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Fair enough. thats were the painters tapes in. the 3mm adhesive stickes pretty well to the tape and plus you are not harming your oem peices, cuz when that starts to peel or you get bored of it. than you can just take them out (being that the tape is over the trim with the adhesive on top of the tape with the fabric over the adhesive.) 

but i do agree 3mm is not the strongest stuff out there but its also not a bad price... how does that cement cost i need some for my headliner http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Dubbinjet1.8t at 10:35 AM 10/19/2009_


----------



## odawg753 (Nov 6, 2008)

wat do u use the tape for?


----------



## Dubbinjet1.8t (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: (odawg753)*

reversable mods are always a plus. so that if i have any issues with it or get bored of it the color of the trim, i can change it. The tape allows you to take everything off with out harming your trim. so instead glueing the fabric directly on top of your trim. you lay down about 2 coats of painters tape on top of the trim before laying the fabric down and then spray the tape (not your trim directly) with the adhesive.
so if you have problems, this allows you to pull the tape off and the fabric will come along with it leaving your trim perfectly OEM 



_Modified by Dubbinjet1.8t at 6:17 AM 11/5/2009_


----------

